# LR Mobile / Photoshop Touch integration?



## Minivini (May 12, 2014)

Just wondering if Victoria or anyone else here might know if there are plans to make LRM and PST work together in a more seamless manner - assuming Adobe fixes the PST Cloud sync bug.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2014)

All I can say is it can't be done in 1.0.  Beyond that, only Adobe is allowed to say, sorry.


----------

